# Spark plug direction question...



## Sublime_intervention (Oct 5, 2005)

What setup is better? Placing the spark plugs facing the intake or exhaust valves ? 

thnx


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Sublime_intervention said:


> What setup is better? Placing the spark plugs facing the intake or exhaust valves ?
> 
> thnx


OK, I don't understand the question...You can only install plugs one way, and you really don't need to mess with them, they are platinum and should last around 100K+ miles, and you also have coil packs in there too.


----------



## Sublime_intervention (Oct 5, 2005)

its just that im getting a new set of NGK sparks and i have heard that the direction of the gap on the spark makes a 1% gain or loss...

depending on your engine you should either make the gap on the spark facing the intake or exhaust valve... the only way to tell it to do both setups and dyno... but i was just wondering if any one had the info on that...

i know that 1% aint much... but still i just want to make the most of what i have...


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I got you now. I've think I've heard something like that before somewhere. I never really worried about it, as I don't know if it is totally true. Even if it is true the difference will only show on a dyno.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

its called "spark plug indexing." its a proven way to get a bit of performance. summit sells kits that have the shims you need. heres an excellent article for indexing your plugs.
http://dodgeram.org/tech/gas/spark_plugs/s_plug _indexing.htm


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

AsleepAltima said:


> its called "spark plug indexing." its a proven way to get a bit of performance. summit sells kits that have the shims you need. heres an excellent article for indexing your plugs.
> http://dodgeram.org/tech/gas/spark_plugs/s_plug _indexing.htm


Yes, I was wondering if anybody knew what it was called. Muscle car guys have been doing this for decades, but most import guys as well as most younger muscle car guys dont know about it. It is proven to provide a slightly better combustion burn, with V8 guys need beacause cammed-uot V8's tend to foul plugs in no time, and indexing helps prevent it a little


----------

